# Penumatics n00b trying a TCT...hints?



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey all,

I ordered a TCT prop kit from Evilusions at http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=71&products_id=914
What I else should I get to make sure this prop build goes off smoothly? For example, what type of air compressor should I buy? I would like the compressor to be scalable for future props, too.
I will probably buy a trigger of some sort (either step mat or PIR..haven't decided). 
Other than some misc. lumber and a trash can (and a prop head), is this all I need? What are some of the gotchas I should look our for? And realistically, how long should I expect for this build to take.

Thanks In Advance,
John


----------



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

...crickets....Anyone out there?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

blazernut2k said:


> ...crickets....Anyone out there?


Other than the compressor looks like everything needed comes with the kit, except of course a 2x4 and trashcan. I wouldn't think it would take very long at all to put the shipped items together. Attaching the head and putting mounting in the trash can may take some trial/error.

Not sure what to recommend for a compressor. Seems like this has been discussed on here before so you might try the search function.


----------



## blazernut2k (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Joker. I forgot about the Search function. Doh! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

The bigger the compressor the better ,if you want to go to more pneumatics latter.
The price for the inter workings is a bit steep, you might have found cheaper prices if you bought them differently.
The build will depend on how creative you are and how good you are with the tools. Be patient ,sometimes it requires trial and error.....


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I should have kept up more on these forums, but it gets hard to later in the year. 

Did you get your TCT built ok? If you have any questions, feel free to get a hold of me thru my website anytime.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

gadget-evilusions said:


> I should have kept up more on these forums, ...


Yes...you should.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

You going to beat him up first or me Darklore?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> You going to beat him up first or me Darklore?


I think an old fashioned flogging would suffice for a first time offender.


----------

